# Ideas for ejuice from beverages



## Silver (23/5/19)

This is what I'm drinking right now:







It's a new Woolies fruit juice flavour called *Tropical Splash*
I like it a lot 

It has grape, pear, peach puree, pineapple concentrate and passion fruit concentrate in it.

I can taste the grape. Pear is the main flavour for me but not overpowering - and it has a lovely thicker consistency to it. Not too sweet. Then I get a nice slightly sour pineapple twang. Or it could be a bit of the passion fruit too.

Man this is great. In my books, Woolies aced it on this fruit juice. I don't rave about many fruit juices, most of them are ok to pretty average for me. But this one is really lovely.

Am wondering how this could work in a vape? If someone makes it and pulls it off nicely, I think it would be fantastic!

The ingredients on the back of the juice are as follows:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (23/5/19)

Silver said:


> This is what I'm drinking right now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent review @Silver!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Excellent review @Silver!



Thanks @Hooked
Wasn’t actually properly reviewing the fruit juice
But more intending to create a thread where we can discuss good ideas for ejuice from beverages that we like

*If anyone has tasted a beverage or a drink they love and would like to see it as an ejuice - then this is the place to share your thoughts.

Let’s give the juice makers some great ideas...*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/5/19)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Hooked
> Wasn’t actually properly reviewing the fruit juice
> But more intending to create a thread where we can discuss good ideas for ejuice from beverages that we like
> 
> ...



@Silver I know you weren't intending for it to be a review, but I laughed when I read it because it sounds just like a review for a vape juice! And the way that you considered which flavours you could taste - only a vaper would do that . 

It's interesting to see how vaping changes our perceptions of reality. Sometimes I eat something and think, hmmmm this would be great as a vape juice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## StompieZA (24/5/19)

Nice idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jos (24/5/19)

Its actually funny - every time I try an weird flavoured water I always think to myself......mmmm I could vape that 

Had a watermelon and thyme one recently which I would certainly vape provided it has a bit of ice

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (24/5/19)

My first thought is Irish Coffee, but our very own @Andre makes a superb one, so we don't need other mixologists for that!

I would definitely go for liqueurs, since I may not drink them.

Amarula - I bought a bottle of Misty Haze's recently which I'll try this weekend.

Hoping someone could make a Kahlua and Amaretto.
And how about some port?
And gluhwein?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/19)

Hooked said:


> My first thought is Irish Coffee, but our very own @Andre makes a superb one, so we don't need other mixologists for that!
> 
> I would definitely go for liqueurs, since I may not drink them.
> 
> ...


That Mistyhaze "Amarula" doesn't taste like Amarula at all to me, and its a very "Watered down" flavour if i can describe it like that. Would love to hear your thoughts on it @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/19)

If somebody can do a Frangelico Liquer drizzled over some Tinroof Ice cream, that would be amazing!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/19)

Also, I'm lus for Ice Cream now dammit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> If somebody can do a Frangelico Liquer drizzled over some Tinroof Ice cream, that would be amazing!!!



Oh my word - Frangelico !
@Dela Rey Steyn - now we talking!

If someone can mix something that tastes like Frangelico that would be awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/19)

Silver said:


> Oh my word - Frangelico !
> @Dela Rey Steyn - now we talking!
> 
> If someone can mix something that tastes like Frangelico that would be awesome



I'm a sucker for Hazelnut! But I have not found a good Hazelnut based E-liquid as yet unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

The thing is that some beverages don't translate well into vape e-liquids and some do.

And then we all have different palates and preferences

So it is quite complex

But

At the end of the day one of the greatest things about vaping compared to smoking (other than the reduced harm) is the *freedom with flavours.* So I think we need to explore this more and come up with ideas no matter how crazy or challenging they may be.

Each and every one of us has a favourite beverage or two - and maybe one of those could become a great vape!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/5/19)

Silver said:


> Oh my word - Frangelico !
> @Dela Rey Steyn - now we talking!
> 
> If someone can mix something that tastes like Frangelico that would be awesome


HIC's Frangelico recipe: FA Hazelnut 1.5%, FA Vanilla Bourbon or FA Vanilla Classic 0.5%, FA Brandy 0.5%.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (24/5/19)

Andre said:


> HIC's Frangelico recipe: FA Hazelnut 1.5%, FA Vanilla Bourbon or FA Vanilla Classic 0.5%, FA Brandy 0.5%.


Rule #1, FML!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Andre said:


> HIC's Frangelico recipe: FA Hazelnut 1.5%, FA Vanilla Bourbon or FA Vanilla Classic 0.5%, FA Brandy 0.5%.



Thanks @Andre - that is super !!


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/19)

Andre said:


> HIC's Frangelico recipe: FA Hazelnut 1.5%, FA Vanilla Bourbon or FA Vanilla Classic 0.5%, FA Brandy 0.5%.



Have you mixed this @Andre, and if so what is your opinion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/5/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Have you mixed this @Andre, and if so what is your opinion?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I have not. I am not nuts about nuts.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (24/5/19)

Was looking for a brannas and coke recipe, but my friend gave me some pappegaaislaai in a heated tobacco device, even better


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/19)

Andre said:


> No, I have not. I am not nuts about nuts.



I am short two concentrates - on my to buy list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> I am short two concentrates - on my to buy list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Please let us know how it turns out if you get to mix it @RenaldoRheeder !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (24/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That Mistyhaze "Amarula" doesn't taste like Amarula at all to me, and its a very "Watered down" flavour if i can describe it like that. Would love to hear your thoughts on it @Hooked



@Dela Rey Steyn Oh gosh ... I'll let you know. If it's that bad maybe I'll add some of my coffees to it to perk it up

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (26/5/19)

- How about some coffee with condensed milk?

- or tea with ideal milk (my favourite afternoon drink). (Actually I seem to have started a tea juice collection too. I have a few but haven't got around to vaping them yet. So much juice; so little time.

*EDIT:*
- or a mug of steaming hot, spiced cocao for those cold winter nights?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

